# Stream near Kimball Junction



## Bulldog

I work up in Park City occasionally and was just wondering if anyone knows anything about the little stream running along I-80 into Jeremy Ranch. Is it legal to fish there, and if so, has anyone ever had any success? It looks like a nice little stream, but I don't even know what it is called and whether or not it's legal or even worth fishing. I'd like to maybe give it a try one evening after work, so any if you could give me would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## .45

It seems to be called East Canyon Creek, or several other names. Hard to access. The last three times I tried, the golf course guy's ran me out of there. Unless things have changed, it was mostly private downstream to East Canyon too !!

Sorry.....not much help here.


----------



## sfy2004

it is a nice little stream, i have found access to it in 2 places...but that may have changed.
the following is how i used to access it....just east of the car dealer, there was a little road that had access to it, and also if you go down to the road leading to the jeremy ranch clubhouse. dont go on the golf course side, they dont like it very much. head towards the treatment plant. there were some nice little pools, undercut banks and riffles last time i was there. not sure, but i think it had cutthroats in it


----------



## Jigz

I was told by a homeowner that lives on the stream that most of the land was purchased and turned into a "nature preserve". Dont know how accurate that is, but I do know that it is posted private property along almost the entire thing. I have seen a few people fishing near the golf course as well.
I will tell you that I hopped the fence just to take a look at one very enticing section and there were at least 30 fish stacked up in about 150 yd stretch, and though most were small, there were at least 7 or 8 that were close to 2 feet long and bruisers.


----------



## Troll

Yes, it is East Canyon Creek.

It starts all the way up by the PC ski resort. There are several places to access it. It runs along hwy 24 for a ways past the old Ogilthorp barn, then under to road and out towords the Swaner Nature preserve. You can fish there too.
It runs under I-80 and is accessable from the county frontage roads.
It gets hard to get on after that. 
If you drive through Jeremy out twords Morman Flats there is a good mile or so of public water. You can spend a whole day on that streach. Nice freestone creek.


----------



## Riverrat77

Just use the new access law and get yourself onto the private water. Isn't that what everyone was crying about a few months back?? Now you have the way to access the water... just be respectful about it. If the folks give you a hassle, involve law enforcement or ask for permission to exit the property without going all the way back down or upstream. Hopefully you'll get some good fishing in before you run into an issue. Another member and I were thinking about doing that because of the new access law but I haven't done it yet... not sure if its a secret or not but I think LOAH has fished portions of it. There are some public portions down towards East Canyon that I've fished.... didn't get much other than a few small browns but there are sure some fishy lookin holes along the road. 8)


----------



## Troll

Sure, use the law, I'll bet you don't make it 30' from the road. Creek is to deep, meandering and has very undercut banks.
From the public access points you just can't get very far up or down stream because the stream makes a turn and then your on the side that can't be walked.

Water is still running kind of high.


----------



## Riverrat77

Troll said:


> Sure, use the law, I'll bet you don't make it 30' from the road. Creek is to deep, meandering and has very undercut banks.


Its summer and hot. Fish through and then float to the next hole (I've done this growing up, although on public water). I'd imagine it still works. Probably keep you a little more low profile too and avoids the temptation to just get out and wade around the hole on the dry ground. You can get waterproof gear bags or watertight little tackle boxes, just line them with foam..... I don't see the issue unless you just don't want it bad enough. 8) Thats probably how I'd do this deal if you want to fish that "fishy" water bad enough. It is deep in some spots but just think how big those totally unpressured fish must be.... mmmmm giants, who have probably never seen what you'd be offering them.... c'mon, you know you've had those same thoughts. :wink:


----------



## Crow

I know of a 5lb brown that is on someones wall right now that came from that little stream. Many years ago before all the houses and golf course were built it was a great litte stream to fish, unfortunately most of it is private now. However, there is a section about mid way between Parleys and East Canyon res. that is open to the public. Yes, you could fish it by staying in the stream bed but it would be very hard to do. The stream is lined with willows and there are some very deep holes too.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Lots of suckers and like many other smaller streams, The fish get very skittish in the later summer months.


----------



## wyogoob

I fished the stream, 25 years ago. 

It's one of the best creeks I've been thrown off of.


----------



## phantom

I also fished it regularly that long ago. It has some very nice browns in it!


----------



## Troll

I drove it again today. It is possible that you could fish from Jeremy ranch to the next crossing, but from there down to the public land you'd be hard pressed to even make it, let alone fish along the way. From the public land upstream would be a good wade. Downstream looked good too.
I would just drive to the public area to fish, there is some noce rifles and pools. There are fish there too.
Farther down the stream is part of the designated "Big Mountain CMU" that streach is posted by the DWR. Not sure how the supreme court ruling effects that.
East canyon inlet campground is coming along nicely, fire pits and concrete pads are in. Pavement will be soon. I want plenty of concrete and asphalt when I camp, :roll: .


----------



## Bulldog

Thanks for the info everyone! Sounds like it might be more work/hassle than it's worth, but I'll let you know how it goes if I give it a try.


----------



## LOAH

Riverrat77 said:


> not sure if its a secret or not but I think LOAH has fished portions of it.


No, not that creek. I fished up I-80 a little further. Silver Creek is where I was. That's the one that runs between the eastbound and westbound sides of the freeway. Tiny creek with gorgeous cutties.


----------



## Troll

Bulldog said:


> Thanks for the info everyone! Sounds like it might be more work/hassle than it's worth, but I'll let you know how it goes if I give it a try.


I wouldn't say that. The 15 min drive out the back of Jeremy to get to a stream I have seen not one fisher on it, in the 4 times I have driven it in the past 2 weeks. 
If I were working in Summit Park (finished the project yesterday) I would go over there and fish it 2 nights a week or so. (hint, hint) 
I would wade upstream from the Morman Flats campsite using stoneflies. In the afternoon I would switch to small dries with a w-d or serindipity dropper. (hint, hint)
You could catch a nice brown and for sure some small cutts and cutbows. (hint, hint).


----------



## Guest

I fished it a few times, about 6-7 years ago. I tried behind the nursery near Kimball Junction, and further downstream at the Mormon Flats picnic area. I was run off of it in another area below the Jeremy Ranch golf course by a rancher. I fly-fished it with dries and nymphs and caught only a few small browns and suckers. I spoke with someone at Trout Bum about it and he said it used to be a fantastic trout stream but development in Jeremy Ranch and upstream has had a very negative impact on the aquatic life, mostly due to runoff from fertilizers and the sewage treatment plant that was built to support all the new homes in that area. But it is entirely possible that the fishing quality has improved since then, and with the new stream bed access law you should have more water available to fish then I did. There are a couple other small streams in that area you could try as well. Good luck!


----------

